# 15Ton Champion log splitter Oil leak fix....



## MOOSETRAX (Oct 18, 2020)

Hello Folks, My splitter leaks oil a bit & possibly more while on stress at the connection in the picture, rightside fitting which looks like a ball beneath it. Does these have O rings inside as well to open and service.? The hand operation valve has been serviced and doesnt leak, Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 18, 2020)

Banjo fitting. That's a strange setup, a standard elbow would have been more logical.

There should be an o-ring or copper washer on each side. Try tightening the bolt.
If that doesn't help, replace the washers, or better yet, I'd look to replace that whole setup.

Unless it's some odd thread, you could replace that setup with an elbow and proper hose for ~$30.


----------



## MOOSETRAX (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks will remove & inspect, tighten. Elbows are great idea never thought of them.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 19, 2020)

MOOSETRAX said:


> Thanks will remove & inspect, tighten. Elbows are great idea never thought of them.



Just check if it's tight first. No reason to make a mess if it just needs 5 seconds with a wrench. Quite possible it's vibrated loose.


----------



## MOOSETRAX (Oct 19, 2020)

Took the hose apart, luckily PO gave me spare copper rubber reinforced washers, upon reassembly i realise the banjo bolt has lost its thread. i still tightened & tried upon moving the ram without load it just splashed oil out of that bolt. Got to go find a new banjo bolt.


----------

